# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho E-Book >  Ebook: Giáo trình Photoshop CS 8.0

## cuongcung

Đã từ lâu, các KTV đồ họa , họa sĩ, các nhà xử lý ảnh đều xem Photoshop CS như một công cụ không thể thiếu được trong thiết kế xử lý ảnh. Trong tay các nhà thiết kế mỹ thuật cây gậy thần Photoshop CS đã giúp họ không chỉ tái hiện thế giới theo quan điểm riêng, mà còn biến giấc mơ thành hiện thực.

Download :
[HIDETHANK]http://download.com.vn//Data/Soft/2008/07/25/Giao_trinh_Photoshop_CS.rar.[/HIDETHANK]

----------


## mallboro

hat dfhdrh

----------


## mathanhcong

die
roi bac oi

----------


## mapvnn

sao khó thế, lại die à?

----------


## Huongbavi

Vẫn down được ầm ầm, sao bảo die nhỉ :-??

----------


## Lenguyen1508

Em muốn ghép ảnh người này với người khác đứng kế bên nhau em phải làm sao trong photoshop không biết các anh chị có thể hướng dẫn cho em được không ạ

----------


## seobookin

Cái ebook này hok biết có dùng được cho CS4 hok các bác

----------


## hocnauan

Link bị die rồi anh ơi , anh up lại link mới cho mọi người cùng dow nhé

----------


## thangttmobile

chưa được cấp quyền để download. Hix

----------


## ngoc76hoang

tại sao lại chưa được cấp quyền download vậy, mình đang cần mà!

----------


## vncamera

hic sao ko down duoc

----------


## AnhKhoa

sao em vẫn không có quyền down nhỉ

----------


## Mantran

Minh hong bit, tại sao lại phải câp quyền thì mới xem được. Minh đang muốn bổ trợ kiến thức mà. Kiến thức vô cùng mà.

----------


## quocphong

*ki cuc wa*

lam the nay thi sao moi nguoi thuong xuyen vao dien dan nua! lam sao moi co quyen truy cap day????:realmad:

----------


## mallboro

> Em muốn ghép ảnh người này với người khác đứng kế bên nhau em phải làm sao trong photoshop không biết các anh chị có thể hướng dẫn cho em được không ạ


E lấy kéo cắt hình ng e muốn ghép rùi dan vào hình ng kia =))

----------


## muabandienthoai

không dc cấp quyền, pó tay!

----------


## phukatana

Rất hay. Cảm ơn bạn.

----------


## inbaongoc007

> Đã từ lâu, các KTV đồ họa , họa sĩ, các nhà xử lý ảnh đều xem Photoshop CS như một công cụ không thể thiếu được trong thiết kế xử lý ảnh. Trong tay các nhà thiết kế mỹ thuật cây gậy thần Photoshop CS đã giúp họ không chỉ tái hiện thế giới theo quan điểm riêng, mà còn biến giấc mơ thành hiện thực.
> 
> Download :
> [HIDETHANK]http://download.com.vn//Data/Soft/2008/07/25/Giao_trinh_Photoshop_CS.rar.[/HIDETHANK]


thank you!!!

----------


## nguyenvanhoang99

*photoshop cS*

sao không download về được vậy

----------


## cokhinao

sao ko download ñc trôøi

----------


## tranbaokieu

Mình phải post bao nhiêu bài thì mới có thể down hả các bạn ?

----------


## mcqueen

sao ko post được bài nhỉ ?

----------


## chotoidi

h có bản mới chưa bản dành cho CS4 ý.

----------

